# Suche Dringend: Einen Admin



## sterndi (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Hat wer lust einen Server richtig einzustellen
(Apache gut läuft mysql php & htacess und proftp) ?

Nach einigen monaten sitz ich noch immer am anfang und kenn mich net wirklich aus auf was ich aufpassen soll und so.

Das die chmod alles richtig funkt .) 

Wenn wer interesse hat mir zu helfen kann er sich per mail oder icq melden : 122344455 oder mail: c.binder@gmx.at


----------



## Sway (24. Juni 2004)

*Ohh mein Gott!*

Du wärst bereit jemanden den du nicht kennst bei einer solchen sache zu vertrauen? Nimm mal bitte deine rosa-rote Brille ab und fang an dich selber damit zu beschäftigen.


Nehmen wir mal an jemand hilft dir beim einrichten. Natürlich würde niemand auf die Idee kommen sich nen eignen superuser Account anzulegen, niemand auf der Welt würde deinen Server benutzten um illegale Inhalte zu verteilen und schon garnicht würde ein Spammer die Kiste zum versenden der allseits beliebten SPAM Mails nutzen...

*Und nochmal so am Rande: Es gibt hier eine Netiquette an die man sich halten sollte*


----------



## Ben Ben (24. Juni 2004)

er kann ja meinem Nutzerzertifikat trauen 


aber beschreib doch mal genau wo du was brauchst, such etwas nei google und hier und dir wird sicherlich geholfen....


----------



## Sway (24. Juni 2004)

Man findet im Internet doch alles was man braucht... nein ich rede nicht von jemanden, der DIR die Arbeit wegnimmt, sondern von Anleitungen, Howtos und jede Menge Tutorials. 

Außerdem gibt auch noch ein paar gute Foren, in denen man nachfragen kann falls man nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## sterndi (24. Juni 2004)

*joe*

der server wird ja dann nur intern zu testzwecken verwendet 

also ich brauch ne mysql datenbank die sicher und gut funkt 

dann nen ftp (proftp) oder so worfauf ich mich einloggen kann und schon arbeiten kann 

den apache auch das alles hallt richtig läuft damit ich meine seiten programmieren kann.

mysql richtig die rechte einteilen.

mysql user pw versehen und so 

wer würd das machen von ecuh  hat wer lust


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Juni 2004)

*Re: joe*



> _Original geschrieben von sterndi _
> *der server wird ja dann nur intern zu testzwecken verwendet
> 
> also ich brauch ne mysql datenbank die sicher und gut funkt
> ...



Du kannst dich per PM bei einem User deiner Wahl nach den Konditionen seiner Arbeit
erkundigen und wenn das in etwa dem entspricht was du finanziell für diese Dienstleistung
veranschlagt hast, ihn beauftragen. 

Aber das hier ist kein Job Forum.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Juni 2004)

Ich kann dir anbieten, die Programme deiner Wahl zu installieren. Wenn Bedarf an einem Managed Server besteht, kann ich diesen auch anbieten.

Schick' einfach eine eMail mit den Programmen an info@busoft.de - über die Vergütung werden wir uns schon einig.


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Juni 2004)

Genau wegen dir Arne habe ich den Thread nicht geschlossen


----------

